

‘The Power of Facing’ - hmsln
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2002/10/the-power-of-facing/303081/?single_page=true

======
dionidium
This book was my introduction to Hitchens and to Orwell as something more than
1984 and Animal Farm. If all I'd ever got from Hitchens were the desire to
read more Orwell, that would have been enough.

